# Miralax - constipation



## tibbythecat (May 4, 2010)

Has anyone tried miralx which is a laxative for humans & cats for constipation?
It appears to be used in place of lacutulose but smaller more effective doses.

My cats has been suffering with consipation & has now been diagnosed with megacolon.:frown: I have been reading about miralax on different forums and it looks almost to good to be true. Think it more avaialbe in the states than the UK though. I am planning on discussing it with my vet this week but wanted some opinons.


----------



## tibbythecat (May 4, 2010)

Hello

I will reply to my own post as have an update which may help others with cats with this terrible condition.

My cat was diagnosed with megacolon which is caused by constipation and it can be very much life threatening.

The forum Feline_Megacolon : Feline Megacolon or severe/chronic constipation 
recommended using Miralax which is available over the counter in the USA, this should replace the lactulose which my vet told me to use. Miralax is odourless & tasteless and very very easy to medicate. I ordered some off the internet and my cat has been on it since 11th July.

I'm not saying that the lactulose didnt work cos it did and probably saved his life. However, it can be difficult to adminster to cats and seemed to make him feel groggy & under the weather, he appears to be feeling much better and is much more his mischievous good self.

The emergency vet wasnt very hopeful for Dizzys future which was very upsetting for all. I'm obviously no vet but just wanted people to know that there are other options than operations or PTS. Our new vet did look into Miralax for me & said to go ahead.

I hope im not tempting fate by being so positive however I hope this may help other cats either with megacolon or constipation.


----------



## Beebert11 (Dec 23, 2010)

Our cat Leo has recently been diagnosed with megacolon. We're currently using Micralax, Peridale capsules and sunflower oil. Our vet wants us to use lactulose as well and has never heard of Miralax. Other people's experience with Miralax sounds good and as it can now be bought over the counter we'd like to try it The bit of information we lack is how much to give him and how to administer it. Any help anyone can offer really would be appreciated - it all feels very hit-and-miss at present.


----------



## tibbythecat (May 4, 2010)

Hello

Sorry to hear about Leo. My cat Dizzy has had megacolon since before May 2010 and using Miralax we have managed to control this.

I take it you know all about what megacolon is? A very useful site is Feline_Megacolon : Feline Megacolon or severe/chronic constipation. There are so many lovely caring people on there (bit like this forum) however they have massives on information & experience on megacolon (they are mainly from the USA).

Miralax is a laxative (you can buy from Ebay) and use it instead of lactulose, its so much easier to administer. Dizzy didnt mind the lactulose at first then got very fed up with it and me! Its not available in the UK however it can be brought over the counter in the USA. My vet checked it out and okayed it for us and we purchased online (takes a few weeks to get here).

I started Dizzy on 1/4 teaspoon twice a day. Its odourless and tasteless so you can mix with a bit of water or just sprinkle on his food. I have since reduced this to 1/8 teaspoon twice a day. The amount is different for each cat and you will need to check the poo consistency to see if it needs to be reduced/increased (we struggle with this as Dizzy like to go outside).
They say that the bowel should be empty before you start miralax.

I strongly suggest that you log onto the yahoo group. They know loads more than me, however any questions please ask away. My previous vets wasnt too optimistic about this condition however a bit of time and effort then this can work.

Hope Leo is feeling a bit better soon!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Hiya my cat has suffered with this for 13years, 


Here are our tips:

NO biscuits!!!! Wet meat only, mashed if needed can also add bran flakes-wet

Cat milk osscaionaly (our cat wont drink water-or mix water in with food to keep hydrated)

cats cant eat lactose it gives them wet poops....so he has cheese daily to keep it moving, butter/cheese/cream cheese

lactolose (buy a massive bottle from the chemist for like £2) nightly along with zantac he has anything from 3/5mls a  i open his mouth and syringe it in, he just stands there, his used to it, quite sad really, he gets treats before and after. or liquid something they also gave me.

he still gets ill but we went for agesss doing this, although this years been quite bad with 8 enemas


----------



## tibbythecat (May 4, 2010)

Well done, 13 years, i hope i can do as well as you and puss!
yes try to cut out dry food, my Dizzy used to love the stuff. He hasnt had any since...just high quality wet food with as much water as possible. The more water the more hydrated the poops.
I would recommend the miralax instead of the lactulose as some cats grow to hate the adminstrating the lactulose and the last thing you want is to destroy any bond you have in case of any future treatment. However every cat and owner is different so its whatever suits.
Its great to know that people can control this.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

tibbythecat said:


> Well done, 13 years, i hope i can do as well as you and puss!
> yes try to cut out dry food, my Dizzy used to love the stuff. He hasnt had any since...just high quality wet food with as much water as possible. The more water the more hydrated the poops.
> I would recommend the miralax instead of the lactulose as some cats grow to hate the adminstrating the lactulose and the last thing you want is to destroy any bond you have in case of any future treatment. However every cat and owner is different so its whatever suits.
> Its great to know that people can control this.


he actually doesnt like high quality food! i buy him hi life and the other foodie and he likes his own brand or classic   turned his nose up at hi life pointed his paw at it and said 'nahhh!' :lol:

ill ask about the miralax as this is something that we have never tried / been offered, his due at the vets again for other illness (yippee) his currently in the garden i think his tummy his hurting, you kinda get to know the signs


----------



## tibbythecat (May 4, 2010)

Know the feeling about them not liking higher quality food. Mine have a mixture of foods good and a little bad. I need to make sure that Dizzy keeps his strength up and also eats the food that we put the miralax in.

Your vet wont recommend the miralax, its not available in the UK but its highly recommended by people with cats with megacolon, its saved Dizzys life.

Keep us updated


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

ohhh Ill ask, they are pretty good vets and all know me there so hopefully ill get some good advice! 

boys having a off day today, his in his room at the mo


----------



## CHF (Dec 30, 2013)

My cat Missy has Hyperthyroidism and she is constipated. Where can I buy Miralax for her in the UK, please? I give her Laxapet but she hates it, I have to put it on her paws.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

CHF said:


> My cat Missy has Hyperthyroidism and she is constipated. Where can I buy Miralax for her in the UK, please? I give her Laxapet but she hates it, I have to put it on her paws.


This thread is 11 years old and I don't think any of the contributors are still around on the forum. I don't think Miralax is available in the UK, you'd be better talking to your vet about alternatives. Lactulose is commonly given, or it was the last time we needed something. If you began a new post describing your problem (or your cat's!) people will also suggest dietary methods that might help.


----------



## CHF (Dec 30, 2013)

Jansheff said:


> This thread is 11 years old and I don't think any of the contributors are still around on the forum. I don't think Miralax is available in the UK, you'd be better talking to your vet about alternatives. Lactulose is commonly given, or it was the last time we needed something. If you began a new post describing your problem (or your cat's!) people will also suggest dietary methods that might help.


Many thanks.


----------

